# potty



## mld84

Hola a todos,

En su pais, cuál palabra usan los padres con sus niños para un inordoro de niños?  En inglés de EEUU, simpre es "potty", pero creo que hay muchas palabras diferentes en español, no?

Gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## grubble

_ BrE   potty_


----------



## Cbes

Argentina: pelela


----------



## gengo

grubble said:


> _ BrE   potty_



I think he/she is looking for the Spanish.



mld84 said:


> En su pais, cuál palabra usan los padres con sus niños para un inordoro de niños?  En inglés de EEUU, simpre es "potty", pero creo que hay muchas palabras diferentes en español, no?



In the English I use, potty does not refer to the toilet itself, but to the action of using the toilet, as in "to go potty."  That would be hacer pipí or hacer del uno.


----------



## grubble

gengo said:


> I think he/she is looking for the Spanish


Absolutely. My thought is always that Wordreference threads operate in two directions. A Spanish speaker might want to know if the term transfers to other English-speaking countries just as we may want to know if the Spanish term is universal or varies between continents.   My personal interest centres on translation between British English and the Spanish of Spain.


----------



## Zaidd

'Pelela' and 'bacinica'
Saludos


----------



## SydLexia

Zaidd said:


> 'Pelela' and 'bacinica'
> Saludos


Judging from your google search, you are talking about usage in Argentina. 

syd

Actually the 'Native Language' and 'Location' parts of your profile are (would be ) very useful to other foreros.


----------



## Zaidd

Mmm, no my dear Watson, I'm from Chile, those are the terms we use here,too. 'Bacinica' is a bit old-fashioned, though. Nice suggestion about my profile, my native language is there but I will add my location right away
Regards


----------



## gengo

Zaidd said:


> Nice suggestion about my profile, my native language is there but I will add my location right away



But "Spanish" is not sufficient for your native language.  Note that my native language is given as American English, because there are many flavors of English, and it is useful to know which flavor a given poster is using.  You could change your native language to español chileno, or español de Chile, or something similar.


----------



## Roberto097

vasenilla


----------



## Moritzchen

Hmmm Roberto, creo que es bacinilla.
Igual que bacinica, viene de bacín.
Aquí está la delicada definición del DRAE para bacín:
*2. *m. Recipiente de barro vidriado, alto y cilíndrico, que servía para recibir los excrementos del cuerpo humano.


----------



## k-in-sc

Bacín: chamber pot. Hence "potty."


----------



## Moritzchen

And yes Virginia, there is a potty:
Main Entry: *2pot·ty* 
 Function: _noun_
Inflected Form(s): *-es*
Etymology: 1_pot + -y, _n. suffix
*:* a small child's pot for voiding or defecation
(M-R)


----------



## duvija

And there's our lovely 'escupidera' (originally for spitting, but...)


----------



## k-in-sc

What? You pee in spittoons? That's nasty!


----------



## macame

En España, orinal es la palabra más común; aunque igual en tiempos de mi abuela también era frecuente bacinilla.


----------



## duvija

k-in-sc said:


> What? You pee in spittoons? That's nasty!



Yes, we do. I even had a Math teacher, a very short guy, who everybody hated, and they called him 'la escupidera', "porque cabe parado abajo de la cama". Those things are not for spitting...


----------



## mallujulia

I agree with macame. The word we use in Spain for the potties children use is "orinal". Nowadays "bacinilla" is normally the word used for flat "orinales" used in hospitals and for people who must use it while they are in bed.


----------



## k-in-sc

Those are "bedpans." Why not "bedpots"? Dunno! Because they're flatter, I guess.


----------



## jorgema

In Peru we use all three: _bacín_, _bacinilla _and _bacinica_. The flat one used in hospitals is called _'chata'_.


----------



## Idiomático

Diccionario de uso del español de María Moliner:*escupidera 
1  
*f. Recipiente destinado a escupir en él. Þ Dornillo, escupidor, salivadera.
*2  
*_Orinal._
*Pedir la escupidera.  1  
*(Hispam.) _Acobardarse, tener miedo._* 2  *(Hispam.) _Considerarse vencido._


----------



## duvija

Bien! María me redime!

Para los enfermos, 'violín' para hombre - solo mear, claro y 'chata' para mujer (y hombre en estado de necesidad perentoria).


----------



## Moritzchen

Violín? Yo pensaba que era papagayo.


----------



## mirx

mld84 said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> En su pais, cuál palabra usan los padres con sus niños para un inordoro de niños?  En inglés de EEUU, simpre es "potty", pero creo que hay muchas palabras diferentes en español, no?
> 
> Gracias por la ayuda!


No se me ocurre nada en México si se trata del inodoro. Simplemente decimos "ve al pipi" o "ve al popo". A los indoros portatiles especiales para niños that are being toilet-trained les decimos "nicas", abreviación de bacinica. La bacinica/bacinilla propiamente dicha es diferente y la usan algunos adultos dejándola debajo de sus camas.


----------



## duvija

Moritzchen said:


> Violín? Yo pensaba que era papagayo.



¿En qué país?
esto es lo que digo


----------



## macame

mallujulia said:


> Nowadays "bacinilla" is normally the word used for flat "orinales" used in hospitals and for people who must use it while they are in bed.


Para esos menesteres, yo siempre he oído la palabra cuña.


> *
> cuña.
> 
> 4. *f. Recipiente de poca altura y forma adecuada para recoger la orina y el excremento del enfermo que no puede abandonar el lecho.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## María Valencia

Colombia: Bacinilla 

RAE definition: Bacín bajo y pequeño.


----------



## Pauli_cl

Hola a todos:
Mi abuelita solía hablar de la "cantora", pero sinceramente, no sé si estará extendido ese término en Chile.
Saludos.


----------



## Fundora2009

OK los niños usan orinales o tibores para hacer pipi or to go to number 1, orinal es la palabra formal y tibor es menos formal. El orinal del hospital, q le ponen a los enfermos para hacer las necesidades fisiológicas le dicen cuña. Traducido al inglés es pot, chamber pot, potty (colloq) and cuña is bedpan


----------



## macame

Pues yo siempre creí que un tibor era un jarrón chino


----------



## María Valencia

_Mi abuelita solía hablar de la "cantora", pero sinceramente, no sé si estará extendido ese término en Chile.
Saludos.


_Ahora que recuerdo mi abuela (colombiana) le decía "mica", que debe ser una deformación de la abreviación "nica" de "bacinica" o "bacinilla"


----------



## mld84

Wow. _Muy_ interesante.  Lo que he aprendido en este forum es que los hispanohablantes hacen sus necesidades en muchas diferentes recipientes. 

A mi es difícil decidir cuales palabras usar con mi hijo (18 meses), cuando apredí español en colegio y hay tantas palabras diferentes aquí en los EEUU.  Pienso en usar "nica".


Gracias!!


----------



## María Valencia

mld84 said:


> Wow. _Muy_ interesante.  Lo que he aprendido en este forum es que los hispanohablantes hacen sus necesidades en muchas diferentes recipientes.  en much*o*s recipientes distintos. o en recipientes distintos. (recipientes es masculino)
> 
> *Para*A mi es difícil decidir cuales palabras usar con mi hijo (18 meses), cuando apredí español en colegio y hay tantas palabras diferentes aquí en los EEUU.  Pienso en usar "nica".
> 
> Pues decir a *mí me gusta*, *a mí me parece*, etc. pero nunca *A mi es...*
> 
> 
> Gracias!!



"Nica" is nice. I like it.


----------



## INFOJACK

Bacenilla.


----------



## mld84

Gracias Maria por los correcciones.


----------

